

Stop calling it skill. It’s really just luck. - ebahnx
http://lifeafterliquidity.com/2014/07/03/lucky-you/

======
jwgur
A lot of success is due to luck, but I think there is something to be said for
putting yourself in a position to get lucky.

Sure, someone in a third world country might not have the choice to put
themselves in such a position, but certainly lots of people in the United
States have a choice to put themselves in a position to (or learn the skills
that are necessarily antecedent to) get lucky. Unless you would say that all
positions are equally lucky and that no choice you make in your position
matters with respect to luck?

------
Im_Talking
And because it's luck, it shouldn't even be thought about. In fact, the word
'luck' shouldn't be used. A more correct term would be 'probability'. There
will be a certain number of people who will die by a falling brick or
lightning each year. It could be you... probably not.

But it's something that brain cycles shouldn't be wasted on. We get out of bed
each morning without knowing that a bad thing will happen that day. We should
only think about the things that we can control.

